# Life of the Party Shea Butter Base?  (From Hobby Lobby)



## JrVTG (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey all!

After reading a bit about bases and different qualities, I was wondering if anyone has tried Hobby Lobby's "Life of the Party Shea Butter Base" for M&P soaps?  I'm looking to get started on this in the next week, so if I need to find soap from a different location, I need to know sooner than later for shipping.  *giggles*

Any advice is wholly welcomed!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't care for their bases. They set up fast, are hard to melt completely and are very drying. In which state are you in? That might give me a better idea on where to send you for an online vendor.


----------



## JrVTG (Jan 11, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I don't care for their bases. They set up fast, are hard to melt completely and are very drying. In which state are you in? That might give me a better idea on where to send you for an online vendor.



I'm currently in Oklahoma, and am wondering if anyone else in my area buys online so perhaps we can share on shipping.  XD  But I'm hoping for a Shea Butter base, my second fave would be Goats Milk.  Any suggestions though are wonderfully welcomed!


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, we have that at NDA -you can read the reviews and order a 2lb brick to try it out, if you'd like!

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/m ... -1272.html


----------



## bellashomemadesoap (Jan 15, 2011)

Well.. Its OK but i would just use it for beginner soap making.


----------



## llineb (Jan 15, 2011)

Try the Silk And Shea base from www.wholesalesuppliesplus.  It's easy to work with and is not drying to your skin.


----------



## JrVTG (Jan 15, 2011)

Firstly, let me say thank you to all the responses.  It did help me gauge what kind of soap to get for my first project.

I did decide to get the soap from Wholesale Supplies.  With their free shipping, it makes it almost as cheap as the Life of the Party soap on sale at Hobby Lobby.  The current soap that I've ordered from another person has been drying out my skin, so the last thing I wanted was to purchase more soap that would dry out my arms further.  

Thanks for all the help, and here's to hoping it all works out.  ^.^
PS, I went with the Mango Butter M&P soap instead of the Shea Butter soap due to it's restorative properties, in hopes that it does the trick to getting my skin to right.    Here's hoping!


----------

